# Lily is no longer pregnant ! |Poppy is Recovering :) |



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)

As the year goes on Im starting to think our ewe lamb Lily is pregnant... by her dad. If she wasnt so small I wouldnt be too worried, I know part of it is shes over weight but her right side is starting to poke out a bit. Thats means if she is pregnant she is a month or so and so she would've been 8-ish months when/if she concieved. Im really worried, I love her so much. Her Mom had trouble with holding Dad's lambs, and shes even smaller.

Help.


Heres the comparison 

   She doesnt have an udder yet or signs of one coming in

Im REALLY worried


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)

Heres some pictures from today. Apologies for the quality


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 20, 2015)

Lute. Talk with your vet and lute her. She is small and not far along. No sense in losing her and the lambs too.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)

Im not sure wht that means I think I know but...


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok so does that mean to... idk know how to say it. Like get the baby out. Id be fine with it, because shes not a year yet. Also will she be able to breed again in fall?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 20, 2015)

Lutalyse is used to abort and it cause the sheep to come into cycle.
Used early on the better, later you will actually have an aborted lamb. 
Use after 11 days not before. 
We had to lute one of our Nigies when she went through a break in the fence and decided a huge Kiko buck should be her mate of choice. It would have been a bad outcome for her. We gave the lute and all was fine. 

https://askavetsheep.wordpress.com/2013/03/08/unwanted-pregnancies-and-inducing-for-health-reasons/


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2015)

Edited to say: Nevermind I understand 

Thanks for the link very helpful.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2015)

oh Luvmypets....so much heartache for you already...take Southern's advice and don't risk it...sending you hugs and don't want you to worry!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 21, 2015)

I agree, I think it would be best to lute her.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks everyone. I have no second guessing for this. How far do you think she is?  Im thinking more than 11 days. This lambing season has been full of heartache, but it also a learning experience.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 21, 2015)

I have no idea how far along she is  But I don't know much about sheep anyway 

Honestly, I would call the vet on Monday and ask his/her advise.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok thanks.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2015)

IME lamb size has more to do with nutrition in late gestation than does size of the ram used to breed a ewe. (The opposite of cattle, where there are EPDs for birth weight.)

Last year, ewes got fed all they required and then some... 66% of the ewes needed help giving birth to 50% of the lambs. This year, I fed all the hay they required and some grain (not a lot)... 25% of the ewes needed help giving birth to 18% of the lambs (though I'm sure one ewe and her one lamb didn't really need help--my mom went out to check while I was at work and started pulling). Last year's ram was smaller than my largest ewe. This year's ram was 140 lbs at 7 months old...50-60 lbs heavier than my lambs at that same age, if that gives you an idea of the size difference.

I think your ewe will be fine, don't stress. Watch what you feed her, don't overfeed her. Feeding ewe lambs is a delicate balance. Usually more protein gives you larger lambs.

BTW, my ewe lambs breed at 7-8 months and lamb at 12-13 months no problem, for the most part.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 26, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> IME lamb size has more to do with nutrition in late gestation than does size of the ram used to breed a ewe. (The opposite of cattle, where there are EPDs for birth weight.)
> 
> Last year, ewes got fed all they required and then some... 66% of the ewes needed help giving birth to 50% of the lambs. This year, I fed all the hay they required and some grain (not a lot)... 25% of the ewes needed help giving birth to 18% of the lambs (though I'm sure one ewe and her one lamb didn't really need help--my mom went out to check while I was at work and started pulling). Last year's ram was smaller than my largest ewe. This year's ram was 140 lbs at 7 months old...50-60 lbs heavier than my lambs at that same age, if that gives you an idea of the size difference.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We talked to the vet about different options. I love her so much, I dont know what Id do if something went wrong. The vet said young ewe lambs being pregnant it is pretty common and that if worst comes to worst she will need a c-section. My main worries are a. We arent always there (we dont actually live at our barn, we live about five mins away) b. She is too small. I dont know her weight or the rams weight. The ram is smaller, its just he has his winter coat/fat on.


----------



## AriesX (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you have any way to construct a temp lambing jug at your house? It only needs to be like 4 x 6 if you can't do larger.  That would make it easier to care for her when she lambs.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 26, 2015)

AriesX said:


> Do you have any way to construct a temp lambing jug at your house? It only needs to be like 4 x 6 if you can't do larger.  That would make it easier to care for her when she lambs.


I wish. No, sadly we would get fined if we had a sheep in our backyard.


----------



## AriesX (Mar 26, 2015)

Sheep in the yard? What sheep?  

That stinks that you couldn't just bring her for a week or two.  How high is the fine? 

I'm sure you'll figure something out.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 26, 2015)

Im not sure, I just know it wouldnt be aloud. We are still discussing options as what to do with her.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 27, 2015)

When was she born and when would she be due?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 27, 2015)

She was born april 21st last year. She is due in 4-ish months I think.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 27, 2015)

Honestly, unless she's severely undersized or malnourished, she should be fine. Don't over feed her, especially in the last month of gestation or you risk the lamb(s) growing too large.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 27, 2015)

We have decided to keep the lamb. Lily is actualyy starting to get a tiny tiny udder.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 28, 2015)

Here she is enjoying the sunshine with Rosie and Clover. I actually think she will go late may or early june, because her mommas udder started about 2 months before she lambed.


 

 

 

The more I look at her the more I picture her with a lamb.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 2, 2015)

Lily is doing nicely, but she is BIG. She may have twins in there but who am I kidding shes so small it will most likely be a single. Im slightly startled by how much she looks like mom. 
 

 
 

Tiny tiny udder


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 3, 2015)

She has a very low belly.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 16, 2015)

She is looking good. 


 N


 

Anyways saw some wierd behavior today. Lily got down on her knees and tried to nurse little clover. Wierd cravings  or something else


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 25, 2015)

If anyone is wondering Lily is doing great. She has her tail lifted alot lately so I guessing there is alot of pressure on her insides. Clover and Rosie are doing great and they have all bonded really well  

You can finally see Lily's Teeny tiny udder from behind but its improvement. Also.. I SAW MOVEMENT TODAY! It was awesome.

Our final guess is she will be due mid-late june  

Ohh I hope someone replies


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 26, 2015)

I know you're getting excited!  Maybe you'll be able to tell when she 'drops' - they get a hollowed out area in front of their hip-bones.  With mine that generally meant less than a week to go.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 26, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 26, 2015)

Good luck on lambing.  Hope all goes well.  She will be about 14 months old by then and as long as you don't over feed her now she should lamb fine.  Overfeeding will cause the baby to put on weight.  If you are really worried you can ask the vet if he can check her with an ultra sound or x-ray when she is nearly at term to see how big the baby is.  That way if the baby is too big you can arrange for the c-section.  She will probably be okay and it is normal for ewelings to lamb around 14 months old.  I know it will be hard not being on the property to keep an eye on her.  Do you have a friend who could check on her during the day?  Have you access to a travel trailer or camper to stay in by the barn or field where she is?  Be sure to let us know how she does.


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2015)

Well Lily is getting close!  


 
 Her udder is huge!!! 

 

Im starting to get VERY anxious... After what happened to Mammy Im paranoid everytime Im in the barn


----------



## norseofcourse (May 17, 2015)

I know you're worried, but most likely she'll do just fine.  She does look pretty close!  If she were one of mine, I'd be thinking days, if that.  Do you have someone who can look in on her when you can't?

I can't quite tell from the pictures if she looks like she's 'dropped', but that's harder to see in pictures than in person, so you'd be a better judge of that.


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2015)

I dont think shes "dropped yet" 

I think she'll do fine aswell but I cant help but be scared. 

My dad said he will check on her two times per day to make sure she is alright. Also I can feel a leg when I press on her side.


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2015)

Also, She has definite wax plugs on her teats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 17, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> I dont think shes "dropped yet"
> 
> I think she'll do fine aswell but I cant help but be scared.
> 
> My dad said he will check on her two times per day to make sure she is alright. Also I can feel a leg when I press on her side.


Have you considered buying a barncam so you can monitor her easier? After she lambs you could always resell it.


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Have you considered buying a barncam so you can monitor her easier? After she lambs you could always resell it.




Yes we have. We were thinking bout it


----------



## luvmypets (May 17, 2015)

Anyone else have a general idea of when shes due?


----------



## bonbean01 (May 18, 2015)

I know you are worried and wow......these critters just make us plain crazy with wondering when they will go into labour!  And after your bad experience, understand how worried you are.  Hang in there...and glad your Dad is going to be checking her when you can't


----------



## Sheepshape (May 18, 2015)

It would be helpful to feel around the area where her tail comes off from her body. If you can feel her spine fairly easily and there are hollows either side she has dropped (not so easy in fat sheep to see if they have dropped, but feeling usually gives the game away).

Her udder still looks like it could get bigger,but try milking her. If there's colostrum, she's only days away.

Try not to worry too much. A tiny lamb of mine (7 months old at the estimated time of conception) was in a field with her fellow maiden lambs. Nowhere near rams, born late in the season last year, probably 50-60% of expected adult weight. All winter long fed on silage only. A month back I was moving these young ladies from field to field only to notice, at the far end of the field a tiny little figure with two minute dots at her side. She had two tiny but lively ewe lambs, born overnight (in a frost) who were alert, had fed and were following mum. 4 weeks on and she is absolutely fine with two delightful lambs who are doing very well.

Good luck to you and your little ewe!


----------



## luvmypets (May 19, 2015)

Lily has colostrum!!!! 

Omg I am soo scared! I saw some whiteish goo on her vulva, and her udder exploded since the last time!! 

 
 
 Her tail seems hollow like @Sheepshape said!!! 

If you guys knew how paranoid I am


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 19, 2015)




----------



## purplequeenvt (May 19, 2015)

Just an FYI....just because there is colostrum/milk doesn't mean she's going to lamb right away. I had a ewe this spring who had an enormous udder AND she had thick colostrum for TWO WEEKS before she lambed. 

Picture taken 2 days before she lambed, but it was almost this big for 2+ weeks prior.




Based on udder size alone, I'd say she still has a ways to go, BUT we had a couple ewes this year that had similar sized udders that surprised me when they suddenly popped out lambs. 

Basically I'm saying that she could go really soon, but don't be surprised if she doesn't lamb for another couple weeks either.


----------



## luvmypets (May 19, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> Just an FYI....just because there is colostrum/milk doesn't mean she's going to lamb right away. I had a ewe this spring who had an enormous udder AND she had thick colostrum for TWO WEEKS before she lambed.
> 
> Picture taken 2 days before she lambed, but it was almost this big for 2+ weeks prior.
> 
> ...




Ok  

Shes panting really hard and shes restless if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 20, 2015)

I'd say she's pretty close as she is a 'first timer.'.....keeping my fingers crossed for you.  The ewe often gets a bit restless and goes off her food before 'the big event'  and then isolates off and starts to paw the ground.
Here's hoping that you will soon have a healthy ewe and lamb(s).


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 20, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> Ok
> 
> Shes panting really hard and shes restless if that makes a difference.



She might just be hot. Not saying that she isn't in labor or won't lamb really soon, just trying to help you relax a bit. Deep breaths, girl! You (and she) can do this!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 20, 2015)

I hope all's well. And, yes, I am forgetting where you are. Here in chilly Wales the sheep only tend to have one or two days a year when they are too hot........how I envy you with weather that doesn't demand sweaters until July (or should that be woolly jumpers)?

Do try to relax,though. Nature has a wonderful way of making these things happen without our help.

It seems I'm going to be having late lambs too. Conversation at the end of January....Hubby 'Who is in the field above the house?' Me. 'The dry ewes'. Hubby 'Well there's one of those ewes fancying herself as a ram' Me "That's not a ewe....it's Dave'  Dave had crossed a couple of field fences.

Yesterday whilst vaccinating the 'dry' ewes....one has a definite udder and another a possible.


----------



## luvmypets (May 21, 2015)

Well shes still holding out on us! God Im nervous, but Im sure she'll go soon! Possibly this weekend!


----------



## mysunwolf (May 21, 2015)

That new photo makes it look like she's finally "dropped," I agree that it looks soon!


----------



## luvmypets (May 21, 2015)

mysunwolf said:


> That new photo makes it look like she's finally "dropped," I agree that it looks soon!


That picture was from two days ago


----------



## luvmypets (May 21, 2015)

I will be going to check on her in a bit... Ugh my anxiety is killing me


----------



## Ridgetop (May 21, 2015)

You need to breath into a paper bag so you won't hyperventilate from a panic attack!  Calm down - she will probably have her lambs when you aren't looking and all that stress will just give you gray hair!  Can't waiot to see the pix.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 22, 2015)

Good Luck.....and keep calm.


----------



## luvmypets (May 22, 2015)

Still no lamb


----------



## luvmypets (May 22, 2015)

Her Vulva is red, udder swollen! Sides sunken, restless! Ugh it could be any second 

Also she had a double stream when she peed.


----------



## luvmypets (May 23, 2015)

Nothing yet


----------



## luvmypets (May 23, 2015)

Does she look ready!?


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 23, 2015)

not sure, doesn't look really puffy back there but we only have goats.  Hang in there


----------



## Ridgetop (May 23, 2015)

I can't tell, but lately we have had two surprise lambings that I would have sworn were not due for another couple months! LOL  With the goats I could tell because I hand bred.  Was Lily running with the flock and ram?   Our ewes go back with the ram when their lambs are 2 months old.  I don't use a marking harness on the field because I am afraid he wilI get it stuck in the brush.  I probably should keep him in a small pen and turn the ewes in there until they are marked but . . . .  It is so hard when you don't have a definite date.  5 months and 5 days is standard - any idea when she was bred?


----------



## luvmypets (May 23, 2015)

Saw this on her vulva after she peed. She is panting kinda hard atm and it isnt that hot out..


----------



## Ridgetop (May 23, 2015)

They often pant if the baby shoves into the lung area.  If she pants, then pauses like she's holding her breath for several seconds, then pants again she _might _be starting.  she might also just be bringing up cud, so if she starts chewing after pausing and "holding her breath" she was just bringing up cud.  If she is in labor, after she pants, hold breath, pants, hoilds breath,k poants, she will get up and paw the ground then lay down and do the same thing for a while.  When she is in hard labor you will see her body tense when she is between pants.  That's when you know the baby is coming.  When she starts pushing it is very obvious.  Watch for the toes with a nose on top of them.  Pushing labor is when you start counting in case of trouble.  there won;'t be any but you will imagine all sorts of things until the baby is out.  It never changes, no matter how many you see born the anticipation and fear of trouble is there.  I have pulled hundreds of kids and lambs and seen 3x that many born but the excitement _never _goes away.  I can't tell you how many hours I have spent hanging through the barn window waiting - if I had even a penny for each hour I would be a wealthy woman (and able to afford barn help LOL).


----------



## Ridgetop (May 23, 2015)

Could be the beginning of the mucous plug.  I hate to tell you but that could mean she will go into labor today, or in another week.  Still she is getting closer.


----------



## luvmypets (May 23, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> Could be the beginning of the mucous plug.  I hate to tell you but that could mean she will go into labor today, or in another week.  Still she is getting closer.



Well, i think I will officially be crazy soon  I dont think its her mucus plug because Im pretty sure I saw it last week... It was a small whiteish goo at the tip of her vulva.. But I didnt stay long enough to see if she actually lost the whole thing.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 23, 2015)

You aren't officially crazy yet?  C'mom Luv....time to get officially, card carrying crazy....and then...tada....lambing time    Seriously though....wishing an easy and good birthing for Lily with a healthy baby and no problems


----------



## luvmypets (May 24, 2015)

Well still no lambs! But we did get a surprise from a broody this morning!!! She has 3 healthy chicks and 2 more externally pipped!!!  Two of the chicks have fuzzy legs aswell!!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 24, 2015)

Okay, it is probably just some mucous discharge and you wouldn't even notice it on her if you weren't so worried about her lambing!  Congrats on the chicks, I hope she is a good mom and raises all of them.

By the way, I told my sons about your posting pix of her vulva and they thought it was hilarious.  They said to tell you that she will stop panting as soon as you stop chasing her around with your camera!  You can see who the worrier is in our family!  They never worry about kidding or lambing because they know I will be there! 

I used to take pix of EVERYTHING for their 4-H record books.  One time my daughter came home from college with a girl friend and was mortified when I made them hold a goat so I could photograph the vulva.  It was a hermaphrodite and I wanted photos for my project kids as well as for my sons' record book.  While I was taking photos I was lecturing them on hermahroditism in goats.  She called me later and read me the riot act because I _embarrassed _her!  Livestock people may be different, but we are interested in all things livestocky, so keep those photos coming!  And if anyone is interested, I have the photo of the Hermie goat and can try to scan and post it.  It is quite interesting and I only saw 2 in 20 years.


----------



## luvmypets (May 24, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> Okay, it is probably just some mucous discharge and you wouldn't even notice it on her if you weren't so worried about her lambing!  Congrats on the chicks, I hope she is a good mom and raises all of them.
> 
> By the way, I told my sons about your posting pix of her vulva and they thought it was hilarious.  They said to tell you that she will stop panting as soon as you stop chasing her around with your camera!  You can see who the worrier is in our family!  They never worry about kidding or lambing because they know I will be there!
> 
> I used to take pix of EVERYTHING for their 4-H record books.  One time my daughter came home from college with a girl friend and was mortified when I made them hold a goat so I could photograph the vulva.  It was a hermaphrodite and I wanted photos for my project kids as well as for my sons' record book.  While I was taking photos I was lecturing them on hermahroditism in goats.  She called me later and read me the riot act because I _embarrassed _her!  Livestock people may be different, but we are interested in all things livestocky, so keep those photos coming!  And if anyone is interested, I have the photo of the Hermie goat and can try to scan and post it.  It is quite interesting and I only saw 2 in 20 years.


I already know our hen will be a great mama! She raised 3 ducklings and 2 chicks all in one hatch!

Lily is panting ( and no I dont chase her around   )but its hot. I know she will go sometime this week. She also had some more mucusy discharge. Im just so paranoid!

"Is the lamb to big"
"Will she need our help"
"What if we arent there for her"

After losing her mother, Im freaking out!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 24, 2015)

Don't worry Luvmypets:  Do you need a phone number if someone needs to talk you through?  Did Lily's mom die lambing or from some other cause?  If her mom didn't have poroblems, chances are that neither will  Lily.  If she is a very small ewe and has a large single ram lamb, you might need to pull it BUT that will probably not happen.  Even if it does happen, when the time comes for action you will find yourself doing what you need to do.  You have your  birthing kit ready right?  Iodine for the cord, scissors in case you need to cut it, navel clamps or dental floss if you need to tie it (rarely happens, just pinch the cord and push the blood toward the belly and it will seal itself off), baby aspirator in case the baby inhales fluid, towels to dry the lamb if Lily doesn't, newspapers or plastic bag for the placenta after you check it, sheep book oioen to diagrams of different l

If I lived nearby I would offer to be on call but the best I can do is be near the ophone if you want.  Let me know.

If it is hot where you are, she is probably panting because the baby is big and she is uncomfortable.  She is trying to cool herself off.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 24, 2015)

SORRY HIT WRONG KEY - go to list of stuff, sheep book open to diagrams of different birth presentations in case you have to reposition the lamb (you won't), antibacterial soap to lube and disinfect hands if you have to go inside to reposition lamb (you won't).  Battery lantern if no lights in the barn.  If you have all the stuff ready and waiting, Lilly will be a sweetie and just pop the lamb right out.

Being prepared for everything will help.  And packing and repacking your kit will give you something to do besides worry!  Everything will go well, and if you have to pull the lamb, wrap the towel around the front legs before pulling and it will give you purchase.  Those wet lambs and kids are slippery!  If he or she gets stuck, pull one leg out a little bit at a time one side then the other, and this wik help ease the shoulders out with the head.  The head and shoulders are the largest part anbd somketimes you have to ease them out bit by bit.  If it gets tight, take some of the antibacterial soap and lube around the vulva.  The soap will make it slipery so the lamb can slide out.  DON'T PANIC!  YOU WILL BE GREAT IF THERE IS AN EMERGENCY AND EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE.
By next week Lily will be nursing her new baby and you will be wondering why you even worried about it!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 24, 2015)

By the way, I never left home for more than the 15 minutes it took to race the kids to school in the am when  my does were due so even though I say don't worry, I always did too. One year we had over 100 doe kids born!  I didn't worry as much about the sheep and Boers, but the dairy does got their kids snatched at birth and I wouldn't take a chance on them nursing.  Even though we tested negative for CAE every year I was paranoid about a kid being able to get any milk from its mom.  I say don't worry but I know you are going to - it's the way we are.


----------



## luvmypets (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the info @Ridgetop ! Where could we get a baby aspirator. We have towels scissors, bedadine, no gloves.. But the basic stuff.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 24, 2015)

Baby section in any walmart or drug store will have the aspirator....also get a box of gloves for your kit and sterile lubrication ... K Y or whatever brand....cut your finger nails short...relax as best you can (says the worry wart of this area) and expect the best, but be prepared for the worst!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (May 25, 2015)

Ok so no lamb as of this morning. But she is restless and is being picky about what she eats. She is stading by the gate to inside and just looking. Her vulva is getting puffier, and shes still sunken in. 

I just really need her to have this baby


----------



## Sheepshape (May 25, 2015)

They come when they are ready.......take a rest, give her some treats (and  have some yourself), Nature will take its course....you and she will be mammas soon and I'm really looking forward to the pics.

Just remember most sheep need no help at all to birth their lambs.....fingers crossed that all will be as easy for her (and you).


----------



## Ridgetop (May 25, 2015)

I'm sending a photo of mine.  The green thing is the aspirator (or as my kids named it years ago. the "snot sucker").

The pill container is what I use for navel cords. I fill it with iodine then put the cord stump inside  and push the bottle tight against the baby's belly.  Holding it tight against the baby either turn the lamb over or shake it so the iodine goes over the belly coating the stump.  It is less messy than trying to pour, squirt or spray iodine on the cord.  I can iodine a navel with the opill bottle without getting anything on me except sometimes my fingers.  That was useful when a lamb was born as we were getting in the car to go to a First Communion and I was all dressed up!

The little red thing is a cord clamp.  I bought them from Jeffers and only used a couple on cords that broke or the ewe chewed off too close.  With help you can use dental floss too, but don't tighten it too tight, it can cut through the cord.  Don't usually need them.  When the baby is born, pinch the cord together about 4" from the belly and then keeping your fingers pinched together flatten the cord from the end to the belly.  I read this trick a long time ago in a classic textbook on dairy goats.  The author claimed pushing the unbilical blood back towards the baby was beneficial.  I just always do it because it seems to seal the cord shut and stops it bleeding.  With the Dorsets, I usually miss the birth now so haven't had to use this in a while.

The black noose thing is an OB puller.  I bought one after delivering a couple of Pygmy kids for my friend.  I've only used it once or twice.  You can make one from hay rope if necessary since it is just a slip knot to slip over the leg or bottom jaw.  It lets you pull a leg or head if there is no room for your hand to pull the baby out while holdint the leg.  Be sure to sterilize it with alcohol or iodine before using it inside the ewe.  If you need traction on the slimy lamb, wrap a corner of a towel around the legs to pull, once the foot is out.

You probably won't have to use any of those things but having them in my birthing kit gives me confidence.  (I always forget I have the OB puller. LOL)


----------



## Ridgetop (May 25, 2015)

If you can't get one that style, they will have others.  In an emergency a turkey baster with a bulb will do. 

You  need to do calming breaths.  Everything will be fine.  I am glad she is having twins, they are easier on a first timer than a large single.


----------



## luvmypets (May 25, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> If you can't get one that style, they will have others.  In an emergency a turkey baster with a bulb will do.
> 
> You  need to do calming breaths.  Everything will be fine.  I am glad she is having twins, they are easier on a first timer than a large single.


Im not sure if shes having twins but Im hoping!  

I will tell my dad to go out later and get gloves and a baby aspirator. Will bedadine work instead of iodine because we cant find like a small bottle of iodine, just a gallon bottle.  Besides that we have a lot of towels.


----------



## mikiz (May 26, 2015)

Every time I see you update I get excited for lambies!!
Come on Lily!!!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 26, 2015)

Is Betadine iodine?  If Betadine is iodine, then it will be fine.  7% iodine solution is the recommended concentration. We use Iodophor which is an iodine base that we we dilute for udder wash when milking.  We use it full strength for cords, minor surgeries, and every cut and scrape on our animals.  We buy it in gallon jugs but if youi cap it tightly and store it in a dark cupboard it won't go bad.  We never thought about having just a small amount.  Do you know anyone with livestock who might be able to give you some of theirs?  Dairy people usually use it for udder wash so if you know anyone with dairy goats, youi might be able to get some from them.


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> Is Betadine iodine?  If Betadine is iodine, then it will be fine.  7% iodine solution is the recommended concentration. We use Iodophor which is an iodine base that we we dilute for udder wash when milking.  We use it full strength for cords, minor surgeries, and every cut and scrape on our animals.  We buy it in gallon jugs but if youi cap it tightly and store it in a dark cupboard it won't go bad.  We never thought about having just a small amount.  Do you know anyone with livestock who might be able to give you some of theirs?  Dairy people usually use it for udder wash so if you know anyone with dairy goats, youi might be able to get some from them.


Im not sure.. But we do know a dairy farm for cows we could probably get some from. Also my dad hasnt texted me back  I need to know how she is


----------



## Ridgetop (May 26, 2015)

Don't worry, if he hasn't texted you back, then either she is fine, or he is helping her and can't take time for his phone.


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

Well not yet


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2015)

and


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

Her Vulva is red and swollen just like her mama was (picture makes it look lighter)  It cant be long now! Her udder is plump with milk.


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

Looks like someones been pawing the ground  

 
I know it looks like a wet spot but its actually a spot of hay pawed out of the way


----------



## norseofcourse (May 26, 2015)

Deep breathing!  I know you are excited, looks like it's really close now.  Depending on how comfortable she is with you (and how nervous she is), she may want you close by, or may want you to hang back a bit.  Keep an eye on your watch, once her water breaks mark the time if you're there.  It may seem like hours with no results, but it might only be ten minutes - you want to give her a chance to handle it on her own.  Once you see two front feet and a nose, it's almost always clear sailing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 26, 2015)

Getting closer!


----------



## animalmom (May 26, 2015)

Oh that the good Lord, that anticipation is just about to drive me to kittens!  Come on Miss Lily!


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

She is panting very hard, then takes a long huff every five minutes or so.  But I dont see her bringing up cud. This could be it!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 26, 2015)

Hope you have a chair...


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

norseofcourse said:


> Hope you have a chair...


For...?


----------



## norseofcourse (May 26, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> For waiting?


lol yep - I kept forgetting to take a chair out to the barn!


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

We are going to TSC now. Considering Lily wont even lay down when Im watching I doubt she will start labor. Maybe she will have some progress by the time we get back!


----------



## luvmypets (May 26, 2015)

Well nothing.. Anyways left the barn for the night. Im kinda freaking out if you cant tell


----------



## mikiz (May 26, 2015)

In case nobody answered the question, yes Betadine is a brand of iodine 
Also we need a cheer squad for Lily I think!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 26, 2015)

cheering squad member and waiting for good news!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 27, 2015)

Come on, Lily.......push that lamb/ those lambs out and quell the suspense!


----------



## luvmypets (May 27, 2015)

My dad will go and check on her shortly.


----------



## luvmypets (May 27, 2015)

Lily is still holding out on us! 

The vet will be coming to give our animals checkups so we can ask them how much longer she should be.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 27, 2015)

Let's hope she waits till Saturday and you can be with her yourself.


----------



## luvmypets (May 27, 2015)

Lily is a Mom!!! 

I was busy all day! I didn't get here until 8 when I walked in I heard a high pitched BAAAAAA 

I flew down to the stall and there in the middle was a little red lamb!!! I started bawling, it meant so much to me! We had to help him and her figure out nursing but both are very happy!!!


----------



## Shorty (May 27, 2015)

Congrast @luvmypets I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## mikiz (May 27, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOO Congrats!!!!!!
Such a little cutie!!


----------



## luvmypets (May 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Im just so proud of her! She did everything by herself, he was pretty much fully dry when I got there!   We moved the other ewes outside for the night so lily can have some alone time with him.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 27, 2015)

Congratulations!  I'm so happy it all went smoothly!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 27, 2015)

Awww! I am so happy for you!!!! I know how much this means to you.  You must be so happy. 

A huge congratulations to YOU & Lily!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 27, 2015)

Congratulations on the healthy ram lamb!! Glad momma and baby are both doing well!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 27, 2015)

Congrats!  Glad it all worked out


----------



## norseofcourse (May 27, 2015)

Congratulations!!!  I know you are so happy and can stop worrying  

Beautiful lamb, and great job Lily!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 28, 2015)

Congratulations to you all....looks lovely!


----------



## luvmypets (May 28, 2015)

I left around 10:30 and my dad left at 12-ish. both are doing great and today I will take some pictures with my HD camera


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2015)

Congratulations on the beautiful new lamb.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 28, 2015)

YAY!  The wait is over and the fun begins!


----------



## animalmom (May 28, 2015)

Thank goodness!  I can finally stop holding my breath!  Beautiful little lamb.  You must be relieved and pleased.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 28, 2015)

Congratulations!  Now you can relax and enjy life again.


----------



## luvmypets (May 28, 2015)

Lily wont let him nurse again... Ugh. 
For one thing her udder is lopsided, and one half is full while the other is  not. Also I dont think she is producing milk fast enough. Poor guy knows where her udder is but she just wont let him nurse.. Other than that she is a fantastic mom.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 28, 2015)

Have offered him a bottle? It is probably best to do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## luvmypets (May 28, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Have offered him a bottle? It is probably best to do it sooner rather than later.


Yea, but I have to force him to drink. And he doesnt take the nipple for long. What could the problem be with her udder?


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 28, 2015)

Is her udder or half of the udder hard and hot or just full of milk?

Without being there to check her in person, my guess is that he nursed down the one side, but the other side is full and uncomfortable and she's not letting him suck because it hurts. 

I'd milk out that side a bit to make sure everything is ok. I'd also get him latched on to that side. Some single birth lambs have trouble figuring out the "2 sides to the udder" thing.


----------



## luvmypets (May 28, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> Is her udder or half of the udder hard and hot or just full of milk?
> 
> Without being there to check her in person, my guess is that he nursed down the one side, but the other side is full and uncomfortable and she's not letting him suck because it hurts.
> 
> I'd milk out that side a bit to make sure everything is ok. I'd also get him latched on to that side. Some single birth lambs have trouble figuring out the "2 sides to the udder" thing.


Thank you and yes he just nursed down one side.


----------



## luvmypets (May 28, 2015)

Thank you so much @purplequeenvt


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> Is her udder or half of the udder hard and hot or just full of milk?
> 
> Without being there to check her in person, my guess is that he nursed down the one side, but the other side is full and uncomfortable and she's not letting him suck because it hurts.
> 
> I'd milk out that side a bit to make sure everything is ok. I'd also get him latched on to that side. Some single birth lambs have trouble figuring out the "2 sides to the udder" thing.


That's what I thought


----------



## bonbean01 (May 28, 2015)

Congratulations on your beautiful lambie!!!!!  So happy it all went well and Lily had no problems   Woo hoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!  Hope nursing goes smoothly now


----------



## luvmypets (May 28, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful lambie!!!!!  So happy it all went well and Lily had no problems   Woo hoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!  Hope nursing goes smoothly now


Thanks Bon!! 

The only problem is nursing. Lily's udder seems to get uncomfortable alot, but once we get her milked a bit she is fine. This is the second time we have had to milk her so he could nurse, so Im hoping its just her body figuring things out


----------



## Ridgetop (May 28, 2015)

Check her udder each time you are there and make sure that he nurses on both sides.  If one side is engorged, it will make it hard for him to latch on to the teat.  Milking her out a bit on the full side will allow him to get hld of the teat.  Freeze the milk you milk out for emergencies.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 29, 2015)

I agree entirely with Ridgetop. The udder can be very congested in the first few days and one side easier to take milk from then the other.....so the lamb goes to the easy side and compounds the problem. 

As Ridgetop says , take off a bit of milk from the congested side (until the teat thins out and the area above the teat softens a bit) and then keep the lamb on that side to take the milk (a two person job).

It usually sorts itself out in a few days.


----------



## luvmypets (May 29, 2015)

Well we named the little Cutie Poppy. 

And here are the promised pictures! 


 
He feel asleep behind the hay 


 
This picture was luck    And his cuteness


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 29, 2015)

Beautiful baby


----------



## luvmypets (May 29, 2015)

His color is just like dad just a lot more golden, but that may fade.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 31, 2015)

How are  mum and baby doing?


----------



## luvmypets (May 31, 2015)

Sheepshape said:


> How are  mum and baby doing?


They are doing great


----------



## bonbean01 (May 31, 2015)

So happy to hear that


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 2, 2015)

Somethings wrong with Poppy ... First off Lily isnt producing enough milk for him and we dont have any supplement besides colostrum. but also he isnt lively. Also he walks really wierd, almost like a waddle. He still walks like a newborn. His legs should be strong by now. He's eating hay right now, on his own. His nose lost its pink and is now dull. Im really worried.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 2, 2015)

I forgot to add he doesnt have the strength to baa.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 2, 2015)

That doesn't sound good. Take his temp right away.

When was the last time you saw him eat?

Will he suckle on your finger?

Does his mouth feel dry?

Does he look chilled?

Is he grinding his teeth?

Is he drooling?

What does his umbilical cord look like? Did you dip it after he was born?

When he walks, is he weak on his pasterns?
Can you get some pics of his feet while he is standing up?

Do you think he got stepped on?

I would be contacting a vet ASAP. If he is selenium deficient you don't want to wait for white muscle disease to set in.

I would put a thread up in the emergency section.

@SheepGirl @Sheepshape @Ridgetop @purplequeenvt @BrownSheep  [USER=8565]@norseofcourse @mysunwolf @Southdown @trampledbygeese
Any ideas?[/USER]


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok. 

I left for the night. And Sorry I couldnt get any pictures my phone died. One thing thats good is he is nursing. I saw him latch on her teat twice. I think he got chilled by the rain. And I definitly know something is wrong with either his leg or his hips he has a very open walk. I think the other ewes may have been rough with him when he was a newborn. We made Lily a separate area with him so the other ewes (hopefully) cant push him around. Im hoping that he will be ok. Also he squatted to poop and nothing came out. Could he be constipated?


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 2, 2015)

I just did a little research on selenium deficiency and thats exactly how he stands. Im so afraid now, but it sounds like its the muscle version so its cureable.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 2, 2015)

So sorry you are having this trouble....the advice I would give you, was already given by Goat Whisperer....good advice and what I would do.  Hoping the little one will be okay!!!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 2, 2015)

Same as what has been said    hang in there and hope the vet can stop out soon!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh, I'm SO sorry, but it does sound as though things could turn round. Infection certainly is possible, selenium/calcium deficiency also....Goat Whisperer really covers the likely causes.

If it seems purely to be lack of milk and you don't have replacer, then you can make your own.....

One two quart carton of whole milk (that's just under 2L)

A quarter cup of heavy whipping cream (about 60mls)

Baby vitamin drops (optional)

Whisk the cream and agg together and then gradually add the milk......good to go.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 3, 2015)

Poppy went to the vet with a fever. His lungs are clear (Yay) and he gots the vitamins he needed.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 3, 2015)

for a quick recovery!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 3, 2015)

What was his temp? Did the vet give antibiotics? Having an elevated temp means he is fighting an infection of some sort.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes he got antibiotics. His temp was 104. He is very sleepy, he had a Very long day. Also when we brough him back from the vets he baaed really loud for his mama. He just needs rest for now.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 3, 2015)

I would just like to say Lily has come a long way. This thread started off as different ways to abort her lamb. Lily had just lost her mother. Its just amazing the impact different opinions can have. We called the vet and they said its our choice. So we kept her lamb thinking it would be born late june. She totally surprised us! But, we were so relieved to walk into the barn and see a healthy baby and a healthy mama. So many "what ifs" and everything turned out fine in the end.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 3, 2015)

Glad her lamb is recovering!!


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 4, 2015)

Poppy is doing MUCH better today 

He is getting better use of his legs, and is really starting to move. Cant wait till he gets to go outside


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 4, 2015)

What a cutie and glad he is getting better!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 5, 2015)

SUCH good news.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 5, 2015)

Glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 5, 2015)

Poppy is getting his legs back! Slowly but surely. Today I saw him run and jump. He isnt to the point where he can do a flying buck, but Im sure he will get there.  

Just thought Id say he is gaining weight. He also acts very mature for only being 9 days old. He chews cud, and he eats hay! Never seen that before in such a young baby


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 5, 2015)

that sounds very good !!!!


----------



## Mindi (Jun 6, 2015)

Glad to hear your Poppy is recovering!  Small but mighty!


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 6, 2015)

Poppy is sick again  

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/lamb-panting-hard-drooling-and-having-trouble-walking.31349/


----------

